# Vintage Seiko - Why So Many In Philippines ?



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Having read a few threads on here I thought I might buy the first decent watch I bought (a teacher lost mine when I was at school)

I googled it and it seems it is a Seiko 6139.

I tapped that into Ebay and was surprised to find:

1) So many on offer

2) That the vast majority are in the Philippines

3) The price !

Am I being overly suspicious or are they likely to be fakes ?


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

This one is actually Bangkok but is exactly how I remember mine.

Although I seem to remember in the late 1970's giving my Dad about Â£15 for mine.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Seiko-Chrono-Pepsi-Yellow-dial-6139-Mint-1-/380314518646?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item588c830476


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Why so many Smiths in the UK? Why so many Bulovas in the US? Seikos are made in Japan and thus reach the Asian market quicker and in higher numbers/varieties than here...simple as that 

I've done deals with lots of folks over that way and they're just as trustworthy/not trustworthy as anyone else


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

I suppose I was just surprised that there would be so many available.

Also it was a fairly expensive watch and with the majority in Asia being so poor I didn't think many would have been sold there.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Adarmo said:


> I suppose I was just surprised that there would be so many available.
> 
> Also it was a fairly expensive watch and with the majority in Asia being so poor I didn't think many would have been sold there.


I don't know if they're as expensive in Asia as they are here because they have less far to travel and the market is poorer? Maybe I'm just talking bull! lol.

Certainly the second hand market from Japan would open up a lot of Seikos to the less well off nations over there

I do know there are certain Seikos you can only get in Japan...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Adarmo said:


> I suppose I was just surprised that there would be so many available.
> 
> Also it was a fairly expensive watch and with the majority in Asia being so poor I didn't think many would have been sold there.


You're falling in the trap of considering all who live in Asia the same. Like any country/continent there are rich and poor. In Asia they do have a lot of poor, but with a combined population of nearly 4 billion, even if the majority of poor was 99% that would leave 40 million people not in the 'poor bracket'. Potentially a lot of seiko owners there.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Adarmo said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I was just surprised that there would be so many available.
> ...


I guess so.

I tend to just see the very poor who couldn't afford them and the very rich who wouldn't want them but yes I suppose that still leaves a lot in the middle bracket.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Adarmo said:


> This one is actually Bangkok but is exactly how I remember mine.
> 
> Although I seem to remember in the late 1970's giving my Dad about Â£15 for mine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Seiko-Chrono-Pepsi-Yellow-dial-6139-Mint-1-/380314518646?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item588c830476


just for info, the seller listing the one you've linked to has a very bad reputation, see this thread: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,16312.0.html

Stephen


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Morris Minor said:


> Adarmo said:
> 
> 
> > This one is actually Bangkok but is exactly how I remember mine.
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That particular watch should have a yellow indicator ring in it. Only the very early 6139's had white rings in them (1969 models, the first year of production also have 'Water 70m proof' @ the 9 0'clock position, up until 1972 they have 'Water 70m Resist') Watches produced after that had indicator rings to match the dial colour...yellow on the gold dial, black on the black dial and silver dial. Some people will tell you that they fade, but never to that extent. I would suggest that that particular watch has had an aftermarket white ring fitted. This is a brilliant link for anyone who wants in depth information on the 'Pepsi/Pogue' by an avid collector.  6139-6002  It's a fairly long piece, but read it all cos there's info on the rings near the end.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------

